
"Startup comedy" on Hollywood's radar (view Land of OpportuniTV video) - fruscica
http://www.veoh.com/channelVideos.html?c=UTAOnlinesubmissions
======
fruscica
The takeaway point: marketing plans soon may have to describe how a startup
will run marketing _as a profit center_. So when you're done (re-)reading On
Lisp, you'll probably want to crack Robert McKee's Story, as it is the bible
for screenwriting (e.g., sitcom design) :-)

